# Looking for modern fabric at a decent price online



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

You might look into someplace like www.spoonflower.com. They custom print anything you can send digitally on to a variety of fabrics the width of the bolt of the fabric and whatever length you want. They even have pattern repeat generators. Not exactly dirt cheap but fun. Check out www.colourlovers.com for pattern ideas as well.


----------

